# rabbit manure



## Gary (Jul 4, 2019)

i want to use my rabbit manure for my vegetable garden. whats the best way to use it? for now i have been just putting it in a pile out back. will the rain just wash everything good away while its in a pile? do i just throw it on my garden? it has a lot of hay mixed in with it. does abyone here use rabbit manure for gardening?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 4, 2019)

Gary said:


> i want to use my rabbit manure for my vegetable garden. whats the best way to use it? for now i have been just putting it in a pile out back. will the rain just wash everything good away while its in a pile? do i just throw it on my garden? it has a lot of hay mixed in with it. does abyone here use rabbit manure for gardening?



Hi Gary, it's  me again, lol....I recycle my rabbit droppings by keeping the rabbit hutchs 4' off the ground and within a large chicken free range area. The chickens eat the rabbit droppings, I also put my soiled hay inside the area, the chickens keep everything moving and their droppings get mixed with it all....All I have to do is go in with the wheelbarrow  and pick up some really nice dark composted soil ....and use it as I wish. ....No raking up poo from the rabbits or chickins  here.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 4, 2019)

You can use it straight out of the pile 
Rabbit manure is the only animal waste that you can put directly in the roots of your plants...so there's no need to compost it unless you want to mix it with cow/horse manure


----------



## GypsyG (Jul 4, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> You can use it straight out of the pile
> Rabbit manure is the only animal waste that you can put directly in the roots of your plants...so there's no need to compost it unless you want to mix it with cow/horse manure



I find it works great fresh for seedlings, but it's a little too hot for direct seeding tender seeds.  If I'm building a bed to direct seed, I prepare it a month in advance of the planned seeding date and water it once a week in preparation.


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 4, 2019)

GypsyG said:


> I find it works great fresh for seedlings, but it's a little too hot for direct seeding tender seeds.  If I'm building a bed to direct seed, I prepare it a month in advance of the planned seeding date and water it once a week in preparation.


Oh I wouldn't use it for planting seeds! Only for seedlings/transplants! Should've mentioned that, thanks!!


----------



## animalmom (Jul 5, 2019)

Bunny berries go straight into the garden.  Good stuff!  It is not "hot" so it does not need to compost.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 10, 2019)

My cages all hang over "manure pits" built from 2" x12" lumber.  I started to use redwood, but it was too expensive and I found that the cheapest grade of 2x12 lasts for many years.  I also used to get free bags of sawdust from a wood mill in town which I would spread over the top of the manure and stir it around.  They sold up and I had to start buying shavings.  I use the smallest diameter shavings I can find.  Rabbit urine is almost 100% nitrogen, while the shavings/sawdust is almost 100% carbon.  The mix of the nitrogen rich urine and carbon shavings is a perfect mix for lightening soil and adding nutrients.  Rabbit poop is not hot and can be applied directly to plants without the need to compost.  If you add chicken, horse goat, sheep, cow manure to the rabbit manure, it will need to compost because the other types of manure are too hot to add immediately.  You can add the urine drenched shavings mixed with the rabbit manure straight to any plants.  I also used to put it straight into the garden before planting seedlings and seeds.  I never had trouble, but then my manure pits were not emptied every day or even every weeks.  By adding sawdust or shavings to the top f the manure pit it never developed an odor, and also would bring red earthworms up from the underlying soil to multiply in the rich manure pit.  If you use the shaving and manure mix from the manure pits, you can also use it as a bedding mulch.


----------

